# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  hỏi về step 5 pha vexta

## tieuky

chào mấy a pro diễn đàn, e là lính mới nên hơi gà
e định mua mấy con step 5 pha mã UPH 596 B mà k biết con này bao nhiêu N 
vậy mấy a provn nào e con này chạy con máy 6090 có nổi k
tại e tính chế thắng từ nên lựa con nào có cốt phía sau ạ
có ai đã sài qua tư vấn cho e cái
gạch đá e nhận hết a
e xin cảm ơn trước ạ

----------

huakhaky

----------


## hoangmanh

Sao bạn không mua loại có thắng từ luôn chế làm chi cho cực

----------

tieuky

----------


## Gamo

Dòng UPH hơi cổ, bác nhớ kiểm tra xem motor còn từ ko?

Máy 6090 ko cần motor bự thế. Motor size 57/60 là ok rồi. Motor nhỏ mới mạnh hơn motor lớn nhưng bị thoát từ

----------

tieuky

----------


## vpopviet

mình cũng có 4con giống của bạn, đang chạy driver udx 5114 mà không biết chỉnh mấy cái cần gạt
sẳng đây có cao nhân nào  chỉ giúp cho hiểu lun

----------

huakhaky, tieuky

----------


## linhdt1121

2 cái công tắc đầu em ko quan tâm nên cũng ko tìm hiểu.
- cái full/half là chọn chế độ chạy full bước và nửa bước
để full thì 500 xung, động cơ quay đc 1 vòng, để half thì 1000 xung mới đc 1 vòng
- 1P/2P chọn loại tín hiệu đầu vào, cái này bác dùng mach3 hay NC thì để 1P
- Norm/ test dùng để test step, bác cắm step vào, gạt công tắc về test thì động cơ quay, ko cần mạch phát xung. khi chạy thì để Norm
- 2 cái biến trở kia để chỉnh dòng điện cho step khi chạy và khi ngừng, để cao quá thì step nóng, bé quá thì yếu. Cái này bác vặn tùy vào máy bác nhé.

----------

tieuky

----------


## Gamo

Bổ sung thêm ý cụ Linh
ACD: Auto Current Down, enable tính năng khi dừng thì bớt dòng qua motor lại, nếu ko thì dòng qua motor khi dừng vẫn bằng dòng khi chạy, i.e. biến trở stop ko có tác dụng nếu ACD chuyển sang off
AHO: quên rùi, hình như là Auto Heat gì đó, nếu on, nếu driver nóng hơn ngưỡng cho phép thì nó sẽ tự động tắt

----------

linhdt1121, tieuky

----------


## mactech

Bác chịu khóa vọc
http://www.alltronics.com/mas_assets/acrobat/24M006.pdf
Sơ là thế này:
Run chỉnh dòng với F là max, tùy theo động cơ mà chọn
STOP là dòng giữ lúc không chạy, thường họ default ở mức"7"
1P là chế độ step dir tương ứng vào đầu CW và CCW
Half là nửa bước nếu step là 0.72 thì bác được 0.36.
!

----------

tieuky

----------


## vdh246

Em thấy có nhiều cụ chưa hiểu lắm về cái 1P/2P nên tiện đây em cũng bổ xung thêm.
1P (1 pulse) giải thích nôm na là như thế này: nếu chọn 1P thì bác cấp xung vào Pul, còn điều khiển chiều quay bằng Dir (cấp điện hoặc không cấp điện) mach3, NC...
2P (2 pulse) nếu bác cấp xung vào CW thì nó quay theo chiều kim đồng hồ, còn nếu cấp xung vào CCW thì nó quay ngược kin đồng hồ. (Một số máy Công nghiệp nó viết kiểu này)
Một số driver thì nó có thêm EN, H-OFF (HOLD OFF) có nghĩa là chọn chế độ nghi hoặc chạy, ở chế độ nghỉ thì nó sẽ giảm dòng tùy bác điều chỉnh còn chế độ chạy thì nó sẽ tăng dòng cấp cho STEPPER
Rất nhiều loại Driver nó chỉ có CW và CCW nên cứ hiểu CW là pul còn CCW là dir.
Có rất nhiều kiểu driver tùy vào bác sử dụng loại nào, cách tốt nhất là tra datasheet. Khổ cái là VN mình nghèo máy móc nó không thèm viết tiếng Việt.

----------

Mai Minh Hoàng

----------


## ducduy9104

> Em thấy có nhiều cụ chưa hiểu lắm về cái 1P/2P nên tiện đây em cũng bổ xung thêm.
> 1P (1 pulse) giải thích nôm na là như thế này: nếu chọn 1P thì bác cấp xung vào Pul, còn điều khiển chiều quay bằng Dir (cấp điện hoặc không cấp điện) mach3, NC...
> 2P (2 pulse) nếu bác cấp xung vào CW thì nó quay theo chiều kim đồng hồ, còn nếu cấp xung vào CCW thì nó quay ngược kin đồng hồ. (Một số máy Công nghiệp nó viết kiểu này)
> Một số driver thì nó có thêm EN, H-OFF (HOLD OFF) có nghĩa là chọn chế độ nghi hoặc chạy, ở chế độ nghỉ thì nó sẽ giảm dòng tùy bác điều chỉnh còn chế độ chạy thì nó sẽ tăng dòng cấp cho STEPPER
> Rất nhiều loại Driver nó chỉ có CW và CCW nên cứ hiểu CW là pul còn CCW là dir.
> Có rất nhiều kiểu driver tùy vào bác sử dụng loại nào, cách tốt nhất là tra datasheet. Khổ cái là VN mình nghèo máy móc nó không thèm viết tiếng Việt.


CW là clockwise (chiều thuận), CCW là counter-clockwise (chiều nghịch) hiểu là nó chạy 2 xung ( 1 xung cho chiều thuận, 1 xung cho chiều nghịch, xung này chạy thì xung còn lại nghỉ phẻ). Nhiều driver ghi CW/CCW nhưng vẫn hỗ trợ PUL/DIR (cái này tra manual). Cụ đừng nhầm lẫn CW/CCW với PUL/DIR nhé.

P/s: Dân chơi hay gọi 2 xung (CW/CCW) hoặc 1 xung (Pul/Dir). Dir không được tính là xung vì nó chỉ qui định hướng quay động cơ chứ không qui định cho động cơ phải quay bao nhiêu đơn vị. Ngoài ra một số driver servo còn hỗ trợ xung A/B từ encoder hoặc pulse generator (dân chới thường gọi là quay tay  :Big Grin:  ).

----------


## Diyodira

> CW là clockwise (chiều thuận), CCW là counter-clockwise (chiều nghịch) hiểu là nó chạy 2 xung ( 1 xung cho chiều thuận, 1 xung cho chiều nghịch, xung này chạy thì xung còn lại nghỉ phẻ). Nhiều driver ghi CW/CCW nhưng vẫn hỗ trợ PUL/DIR (cái này tra manual). Cụ đừng nhầm lẫn CW/CCW với PUL/DIR nhé.
> 
> P/s: Dân chơi hay gọi 2 xung (CW/CCW) hoặc 1 xung (Pul/Dir). Dir không được tính là xung vì nó chỉ qui định hướng quay động cơ chứ không qui định cho động cơ phải quay bao nhiêu đơn vị. Ngoài ra một số driver servo còn hỗ trợ xung A/B từ encoder hoặc pulse generator (dân chới thường gọi là quay tay  ).


Lộn tùng phèo hết bác ơi!!!

----------


## Thaihamy

Sẵn đây cho hỏi bác nào còn con này không. Alo 0919190100

----------


## tieuky

sau khi nghe lời chỉ bảo của các a, e mua đựoc mấy con step 5 pha, đủ thứ xà bằng
về thì có dây đủ thì e gắng vào driver theo màu thì chạy ngon
mấy con k còn dây zin nên e k biết xác định các pha,
vậy mấy a ho e hỏi, ngoài cách tháo motor ra để xem dây thì con cách nào khác mà k cần tháo ra k

----------


## Gamo

Dùng đồng hồ đo trở các dây bác ợ

----------


## tieuky

> Dùng đồng hồ đo trở các dây bác ợ


là sau a, đo trở nó giống 2 pha hả a.

----------


## Gamo

Ko. 5 pha có 2 loại, loại ngũ giác & loại hình sao. Bác dùng đồng hồ điện tử đo thì sẽ xác định được được loại & thứ tự dây


*1. Loại ngũ giác (Pentagon):*
Các motor đời mới thường đấu dạng ngũ giác


Vậy bác tóm 1 sợi gọi là sợi 1, đo các sợi còn lại, 2 sợi có trở thấp nhất là 2 sợi 2 bên sợi bác vừa tóm. Tóm bất kỳ 1 trong 2 sợi, gọi là sợi 2. Truy trong các sợi còn lại có trở thấp nhất ko trùng với sợi 1 => sợi 3. Truy tiếp ra 4 & 5.


*2. Loại hình sao (Star)*


Loại này giờ chỉ còn Mycom dùng, đo trở cặp nào cũng giống nhau hết => biết ngay hình sao. Loại này thì em quên cách xác định thứ tự dây ùi vì ko bao giờ mua, nhưng mà ít khi bác đụng loại này lắm, trừ khi là hàng Mycom hoặc Vexta đời cũ như UPHxxx

----------

Diyodira

----------


## tieuky

e toàn lượm vexta đời củ UPH, chết e rồi.
e thấy to xác nên mua. 
a có cao kiến gì giáo e tiếp đi

----------


## nhatson

> e toàn lượm vexta đời củ UPH, chết e rồi.
> e thấy to xác nên mua. 
> a có cao kiến gì giáo e tiếp đi


vẽ hình vậy thôi, con UPH của bác có mấy dây?

----------


## vanminh989

> sau khi nghe lời chỉ bảo của các a, e mua đựoc mấy con step 5 pha, đủ thứ xà bằng
> về thì có dây đủ thì e gắng vào driver theo màu thì chạy ngon
> mấy con k còn dây zin nên e k biết xác định các pha,
> vậy mấy a ho e hỏi, ngoài cách tháo motor ra để xem dây thì con cách nào khác mà k cần tháo ra k


em khuyên bác là đừng lên tháo motor ra xem hay kiểm tra à, có tháo thì tháo con hỏng đấy ạ .
vì em đã tháo một số con dòng step 2 pha rồi, nhưng mà khi nắp vào thì nó quay không còn thấy êm như ban đầu nữa ,em cũng không biết tại sao nữa, chắc chắn momen giữ sẽ không còn được như ban đầu lè.( em chuyên tháo thay bi tháo nắp motor 3 pha nhé )
trình em hãy còn gà . tiện đây em hỏi lý do mà khi nắp vào quay cốt lại bị như vậy, mong các bác cao nhân chỉ cho em mở mang cái đầu ạ .

----------


## tieuky

> vẽ hình vậy thôi, con UPH của bác có mấy dây?


dạ e mua thì con UPH569 thì nó 10 dây còn UPH596 UPH 5913 thì nó 5 dây, ngặt cái nó k còn dây zin nửa, bị hàn dây mới hết, nên e ngại tháo ra xem, do trình độ e hạng ruồi, sợ xem xong k biết đường lắp lại, hay lắp lại nó k chịu hoặt động thì chết e.

----------


## tieuky

> em khuyên bác là đừng lên tháo motor ra xem hay kiểm tra à, có tháo thì tháo con hỏng đấy ạ .
> vì em đã tháo một số con dòng step 2 pha rồi, nhưng mà khi nắp vào thì nó quay không còn thấy êm như ban đầu nữa ,em cũng không biết tại sao nữa, chắc chắn momen giữ sẽ không còn được như ban đầu lè.( em chuyên tháo thay bi tháo nắp motor 3 pha nhé )
> trình em hãy còn gà . tiện đây em hỏi lý do mà khi nắp vào quay cốt lại bị như vậy, mong các bác cao nhân chỉ cho em mở mang cái đầu ạ .


dạ e biết trình độ e hạng ruồi nên e k dám làm liều. tại e đấu dây vào nó cứng cốt, xong e cấp xung, nó quay 1 cái nhẹ rồi quay trả lại vị trí ban đầu, kêu cái giống như bị giật ngược. 
e nghĩ câu sai pha nên nó chạy lun tung ạ

----------


## nhatson

> dạ e mua thì con UPH569 thì nó 10 dây còn UPH596 UPH 5913 thì nó 5 dây, ngặt cái nó k còn dây zin nửa, bị hàn dây mới hết, nên e ngại tháo ra xem, do trình độ e hạng ruồi, sợ xem xong k biết đường lắp lại, hay lắp lại nó k chịu hoặt động thì chết e.


10 dây thì có thể nối chạy được, 5 thì căng
tháo thì tháo nắp, đừng rút  cốt ra là okies

----------

Diyodira, tieuky

----------


## tieuky

> 10 dây thì có thể nối chạy được, 5 thì căng
> tháo thì tháo nắp, đừng rút  cốt ra là okies


Vậy chỉ còn cách tháo ra thôi hả a

----------

huakhaky

----------


## nhatson

> Vậy chỉ còn cách tháo ra thôi hả a


cái drive con 5 phase UPH nhiều mà, tháo dây chi mệt ?

----------


## Gamo

10 dây thì đấu lại thui bác.

Nhưng mà motor rẻ mà. Bỏ hết rồi mua motor mới cho khỏe?

----------


## vanminh989

> 10 dây thì có thể nối chạy được, 5 thì căng
> tháo thì tháo nắp, đừng rút  cốt ra là okies


bác nhất sơn cho em hỏi chút là. khi mình tháo nắp thì kiểu gì cốt nó cũng bị xê dịch vậy vậy thì có sao không ạ , chỉ cần mình không rút cốt ra là ok phải không ạ .
cám ơn bác đã nhiệt tình chỉ dáo .

----------


## nhatson

> bác nhất sơn cho em hỏi chút là. khi mình tháo nắp thì kiểu gì cốt nó cũng bị xê dịch vậy vậy thì có sao không ạ , chỉ cần mình không rút cốt ra là ok phải không ạ .
> cám ơn bác đã nhiệt tình chỉ dáo .


tháo 2 nắp ra ko rút cốt ra thì okies
còn nếu phải rút thì nên đánh dấu vị trí rotor stator, lấy ra thế nào thì khi gắn vào cũng cùng 1 chỗ

----------


## tieuky

> 10 dây thì đấu lại thui bác.
> 
> Nhưng mà motor rẻ mà. Bỏ hết rồi mua motor mới cho khỏe?


Dạ, bỏ thì cũng được, nhưng e ở tỉnh lẻ, mua một món lâu lắm.
Mà a biết bãi nào chuyên về motor này thì chỉ e với. Chứ lên tp lớ ngớ k biết ra nhật tảo nó chém kinh quá, do mua hỏi ngu nên nó biết e quê mới lên.

----------

huakhaky

----------


## tieuky

> tháo 2 nắp ra ko rút cốt ra thì okies
> còn nếu phải rút thì nên đánh dấu vị trí rotor stator, lấy ra thế nào thì khi gắn vào cũng cùng 1 chỗ


Vạy là khi lắp vào k đúng nó chạy sai phải k a.

----------

huakhaky

----------


## Gamo

> Dạ, bỏ thì cũng được, nhưng e ở tỉnh lẻ, mua một món lâu lắm.
> Mà a biết bãi nào chuyên về motor này thì chỉ e với. Chứ lên tp lớ ngớ k biết ra nhật tảo nó chém kinh quá, do mua hỏi ngu nên nó biết e quê mới lên.


Hehe, ông lên SG thì qua tui cho vài con. Size 56 đổ lại thui nhe. Size 86 cho hết rồi.

----------


## vanminh989

> tháo 2 nắp ra ko rút cốt ra thì okies
> còn nếu phải rút thì nên đánh dấu vị trí rotor stator, lấy ra thế nào thì khi gắn vào cũng cùng 1 chỗ


dạ cảm ơn bác nhất sơn rất nhiều a, em đã làm như bác hướng dẫn thấy có hiệu quả bác à .
một lần nữa cám ơn bác , nhờ có dien dàn mà các mem mới như em biêt đường mà hỏi à.

----------


## nhatson

> Vạy là khi lắp vào k đúng nó chạy sai phải k a.


vụ đánh dấu cốt thì theo cụ NAMCNC, nhưng lõi nó có nam châm lôi ra lôi vo nó xước cái stator
hiệu suất cao nên rotor và stator nó khít lắm

----------

vanminh989

----------


## Thaihamy

Con vexta 98 asd lỡ rút cốt mà ko đánh dấu giờ ráp vô nó ko chạy giờ làm sao mấy vác, help me

----------


## kykha

mây a e cho tôi hỏi 
tôi có con driver UDX5114n định kết họp với step UPH596B 
tôi không biết đấu dây cho nó kết nối step với driver nên a e nào biết thì hướng dẫn  giúp tôi
trên driver để màu (blue)xanh,(red)đỏ,(orange)cam,(green)xanh lá, (black) đen
còn step thì có màu (blue)xanh,(pink)hồng,(white)trắng,(brown)n  u,(black) đen
vậy tôi phải đấu như thế nào mới đúng
tôi dùng card nc studio v5 để điều khiển
a e giúp dùm tôi, vì tôi mới nghiên cứu bên cnc nên không biết nhiều về nó
tôi thành thật cảm ơn

----------


## ducduy9104

> mây a e cho tôi hỏi 
> tôi có con driver UDX5114n định kết họp với step UPH596B 
> tôi không biết đấu dây cho nó kết nối step với driver nên a e nào biết thì hướng dẫn  giúp tôi
> trên driver để màu (blue)xanh,(red)đỏ,(orange)cam,(green)xanh lá, (black) đen
> còn step thì có màu (blue)xanh,(pink)hồng,(white)trắng,(brown)n  u,(black) đen
> vậy tôi phải đấu như thế nào mới đúng
> tôi dùng card nc studio v5 để điều khiển
> a e giúp dùm tôi, vì tôi mới nghiên cứu bên cnc nên không biết nhiều về nó
> tôi thành thật cảm ơn


2 con này ko cùng bộ nhưng theo thứ tự con driver của UPH596B là blue, red, white, brown, black. Bác cứ theo thứ tự này mà ịch với con CSD5814 xem sao (bắt đầu từ blue kết thúc với black). Chạy hay không thì hên xui vì nó không chung bộ nha.

----------


## Tiêu Diêu Tử

mình biết có chỗ bán cả đống nema17  5 pha của vertex có bạn nào cần không

----------

